# Getting pwnd every time. help.



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I just got back into 40k since I stopped playing in highschool (its been about 6 yrs). My friend and I play every few days. I play SW and he plays IG. I havent figured out my army composition, but no matter the points or what I use for my list he decimates my force every time.

I need help with tactics to defeat an Infantry heavy IG army that plays defensively. in an 1900 pt battle he uses a valkyrie, a demolisher, punisher, and basilisk with the remainder of his available points in infantry and command squads.

Any tips on SW tactics/list to deal with this? Or should I switch to a defensive play style?


----------



## Frogthor (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't play SW but I would drop templates on him and crack open his tanks with heavy weapons, and maybe get your own. You might want to deep strike into his lines with termis or something, and get rhinos and shit to pull your guys up, maybe a land raider too. Find out his weaknesses and exploit them. If he plays defensively, then either stay back so he does not have a lot of firepower, or rush in so he is locked in combat. SW are good at CC, so the second one is probably a safer bet. Deep Striking and rhinos are probably your best bet. Also, you might want to termicide some termis (if SW can do that, I'm not sure) to destroy a tank or two. Getting rid of those tanks should be your number one priority. After that get a few pie plates on his troops or decimate them in combat. Try on different lists and tactics, find one that works and use it. You could also put up your army list in the SM Army Lists section and get people to fix it and alter it for you so that you can get a good list. The biggest thing is to have fun! :biggrin:

Frogthor


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

*thx*

yeah im always having fun i am just curious how to defeat him (we play for shots and he has no tolerance so making him lose would also make him very drunk, and the entertainment value doubles by turn 3 cuz we both get pretty buzzed). i appreciate the tactical advice i will be making some changes and when i feel like i have the right list composed ill be posting in the lists section to see what peeps think.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

A drop pod SW army would really disrupt a infantry guard army especially if you load up on anti tank weapons so you can kill his tanks as your units arrive.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Long fangs with missile launchers are a great way to start off against IG, any kind of it.

another nice idea is Logan Grimnar in a drop pod with Long fangs that are equipped with multi-melta's are really devastating to any high-armoured castle.

Something like 3 squads of long fangs with 5 or 4 missiles in each (don't call them missiles, they will miss  ) and grey hunters in rhinoes with melta's. Rune priest with living lightning will also be great against a mechanized IG, Living Lightning and Murderous Hurricane is probably the best setup for a rune priest.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

The valk and basalisk are only AV12 and at 1900 pts you should have enough firepower to take those down first 2 turns. As mentioned some long fangs are a good choice you can get a 6 man longfang squad with 5 missile launchers along with a razorback with a twin LC for 215 pts. Thats 5 srt 8 and 1 srt 9 shot able to fire at 3 different targets at 48" range.

with 3 squads like that thats 15 str 8 shots and 3 str 9 (potential of hitting 9 different targets), if that doesn't at least stop those tanks from shooting i don't know what will, once you stop the tanks from shooting switch to frags and lay waste to his troops with templates.

3 10 man units of grey hunters with a mixture of meltas and flamers should do the trick and still leave you with a ton of points to spend on some HQ and whatever else takes your fancy.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I regularly play a SW player with my IG.

1. Long Fangs with Missile Launchers x5
- definately have at least a squad of these guys for shooting the Basilisk, Valkyrie, etc. Edit: they will also make a complete mess of tightly packed infantry with frag missiles.

2. Meltagun Grey Hunters in Drop Pods
- drop these as close to his main tanks as you can and melta them.

3. Grey Hunters with Flamers in Rhinos.
- these will make short work of his infantry squads, if you can get there in one piece.

4. Thunderwolf cavalry with Storm Shields.
- very tough, fast unit that he will have to deal with before they reach his lines - very costly however.

Also as a general tip; if he's bunching up his squads, try to charge more than one unit at a time. Also don't be afraid to charge his tanks, krak grenades should put the pain on them.

You will really have to close the distance as fast as you can - in your first turn, make sure you move towards him at full pelt with your squads in Rhino's/Land Raiders, then pop smoke.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

1) Give everything a rhino and every sergeant a power fist and every squad a meltagun. Rhino rush him or drop pod assault, either way when you reach him you wil tear him apart, your problem must be your too slow in getting to him so his templates tear you to shreds.


2) Two long fang squads, 3 heavy bolters two lascannons. Heavy bolters rip up infantry lascannons should give him a real pause

3) Termies with storm shields will really hurt him


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

how 'bout you try playing sober...


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Wheres the fun in that??!? lol

Anyway, it sounds like your playing against a similar army to the one i am up against alot. One thing i learnt early on was not to underestimate the use of just normal tactical squads (or whatever the SW equivelent is). As has already been said, a tach squad with a power fist and a melta will be able to ruin every aspect of his army as your marines will squish his infantry, and PF and melt his tanks. Just remember to rhino/pod up and you should see your luck change soon


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

moshpiler said:


> how 'bout you try playing sober...


dont get me wrong its not always for shots, i just have alot of fun. im happy i found this forum tho youve all been very helpful. i think the next game will be a little less one sided now that i have some idea of what im doing wrong.


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Vindicators are always very good IF you can get within 24". Otherwise i'd just pop a Whirlwind..

The thing you need to watch for is that IG will ALWAYS be able to take more vehicles AND infantry than you, and if he's not taking lots of armour, than you should definitely get either more tanks or assault marines.


----------



## Drizzt_13 (May 22, 2009)

Don't rely on drop podding all he has to do is take an allied inquisitor and the whole thing is done. 

Try wolf scouts though those work pretty well


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Try a whirlwind or two, but any blast templates which deny there armour save is also veeery helpful

-y pwn y-


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Drop Pods and three units of Scouts. Nuff said.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm really surprised nobody has mentioned SW scouts! A squad popping up back behind those tanks with a melta or plasma should deal with the tanks nicely. They might even 
survive the return firestorm. Throw in a melta bomb or powerfist so you can assault the tank if your melta/plasma doesn't work.


----------

